# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Most effective and cleanest way to defrost feeders

## Vinny 4

Hi, 

I am thinking of switching my small BP from large mice to frozen rat pups. 

I actually like feeding live, which I do in a separate large bin, because I don't have to deal with defrosting, the snake takes it down fairly quick, and has a great feeding response. Not to mention that it's very interesting to watch, even though there seems like there is some debait over this. 

I never leave him unattended and stand by with large tweezers to grab the feet of the mouse if he starts to fuss n scratch before he's unconscious.

I've read that the rat pups are more nutritious and will make the snake fatten up quicker. The only problem is I cannot find ANY pet stores that have live rat pups in Connecticut, I was only able to find a Petco that had frozen rat pups.

I was wondering what the best procedure is to thaw and defrost the pups. I was wondering what materials people use and if this a messy process . I am a bit of a germaphobe, so I don't know if I can deal with defrosting a rat pup every week and cleaning up rat juice. 

Would I be able to leave it out under a heat lamp, or on top of a heat mat  in a bowl or container to defrost it without cooking it? I would be nervous to put it on defrost in the microwave because I don't want to cook it, plus everyone in my house would not be very happy with rats in the same microwave as their food. Maybe I'll have to get a small cheap microwave just for the feeders?

It would be great if everyone can post their methods and procedure, step by step that they've learned through experience and came up with to make it most effective, yet make cleanup easy and quick. 

Also by switching to frozen, I'd like to start feeding in the snakes enclosure by waiting for the snake to strike the feeder, then quickly place a small piece of card board under the feeder and front half of the snake so I don't have to worry as much about the snake eating and substrate after getting stuck to the feeder. (I use Eco earth)

Thanks everyone

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I just use hot tap water to thaw out my frozen rats and then I blast the head with a hair dryer before giving it to my snake.  Please DO NOT use a microwave or you will have one heck of a mess on your hands and it will also cook the rat which would not be good for your snake.

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

hot water in a 5 gal bucket..
 spooky

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Don't microwave it.  It will explode, lol.

I've used heat pads to thaw them before, but it takes forever, which increases the risk of bacterial growth (potentially not so great for the snake).  Honestly, a disposable cup of hot tap water should do the trick for you.  Just dump it down the sink and throw the cup away.  Not exactly a big deal.

Also, while some ball pythons will switch from live mice to frozen/thawed rats without a fuss, I wouldn't count on it.  Read up on all the tricks for switching ball pythons from one food type to another.

----------

RoyaLoveRay (01-09-2015),Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## RetiredJedi

There's a couple of discussions on this.  Check out THIS ONE

----------

_Slim_ (02-21-2012),Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Vinny 4

Hot tap water in a disposable cup, then dry it up with a blow dryer. sounds easy enough, and not very messy at all.

I defiantly won't use a microwave, and wouldn't really want to even if it was appropriate, so I'm glad that's out lol.

So hot tap water as hot as I can get it out of the faucet? 

How long do I let it soak, and what is the best way to check to make sure it's fully thawed out?

Thanks everyone!

----------


## cmack91

Do not use a microwave.

I thaw mine in hot water, I fill a bowl, ut the rats in it, when the water cools, poor it out, fill it back up, and by the time it cools again, theyre usially thawed. I do medium rats though so yours wont take as long. Just remember to feel the rat for any possible frozen spots.

And dont worry about him eating the eco earth, unless he eats a bunch of it I doubt it will hurt him

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Vinny 4

I figured I'd focus on the thawing process first, then see how it goes for the first time.

He usually has a great feeding response, and doesn't seem to be too picky, so I hope I'm not jinxing this right now and should knock on some wood lol 

I've came across a few posts about switching from live to f/t, and I know there is one on the first page still, but I just wanted to make sure I learned how to defrost them correctly first.

Thanks again.

----------


## jdouglas

My boy will not eat if I put the rat in water... its pretty annoying but haha what ever works. I've wasted a few rats now just testing to see what he will eat.

I have to just leave the rat sitting on a pile of paper towels on top of his cage for 3-5 hours then hit the head with a blow dryer on low for about 10 minutes and he will take it in seconds. 
I've tried while having the rat sitting out all day to also thaw another one in the water then hit it with the blow drier and offer him the one that had been in water. He just will not take it, picky little thing. But 10 minutes later when I offer him the one that had been sitting out will snatch it up!
My only assumption is somehow thawing in the water makes it smell different? I will try with spring water and distilled water this next week.

----------

RoyaLoveRay (01-09-2015),Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## h00blah

> Hot tap water in a disposable cup, then dry it up with a blow dryer. sounds easy enough, and not very messy at all.
> 
> I defiantly won't use a microwave, and wouldn't really want to even if it was appropriate, so I'm glad that's out lol.
> 
> So hot tap water as hot as I can get it out of the faucet? 
> 
> How long do I let it soak, and what is the best way to check to make sure it's fully thawed out?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


You got the idea  :Good Job: . 
For the smaller rodents, (fuzzies and mice), I can heat up 4 of those in 10 minutes. I have a pretty big plastic container with a lid on it, and I just put the rodents in sandwich bags then into the hot water. In 10 minutes, I'll check on them, and feel the rodents within the bag to see if they're hot/warm. If there's any cold spots, Go ahead and leave them in the same container of water for 5 to 10 minutes. They should be warm by then  :Good Job:  :Good Job: .

The bigger rodents will take about 20 minutes for me, using the hottest the tap water can get.


NOTE: If you leave them in there for too long, they can burst once the snake squeezes them.. I remember the first time it happened.. It was smelly, it freaked me out, and it was messy.. So try not to forget about them lol. I'm guilty of forgetting about the rodents a couple times ^_^;

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Annarose15

I hate using hot water to thaw. If you put the rat directly in it, it can soak too long and explode when the snake hits it. If you use a plastic baggie in the water, you have to weigh it down for it to actually thaw. I just set the rats out on paper towels in the snake room (or on top of the cage) on feeding day. Pups should only take ~2-3 hours to get to room temp, then warm the head with a hair dryer for ~30 seconds before offering with tongs.

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Zombie

I hate the smell of blow drying the rat. I have a food saver vacuum sealer and I individually vacuum seal each rat to freeze them so I thaw them in hot water while they are in the bag. Zip lock bags should work also for thawing so the water doesn't actually have to touch the rat...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## AGoldReptiles

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...P-s-Food/page3

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Lferg

Just put the feeder in the fridge it'll thaw in about half a day, then put it under the heat lamp for like 4 minutes to get up to temp. Worry and hassle free!

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Vinny 4

Thanks for all the tips everyone.

I like the plastic baggy idea, so it doesn't get all waterlogged, plus I don't have to touch them bare handed and get the scent of food on my hands.

----------


## Vinny 4

How long can frozen rats be stored in the freezer without starting to go bad? Just want to check before I go stock up later, because I don't know if they come in singles or packs at Petco.

----------


## Zombie

> How long can frozen rats be stored in the freezer without starting to go bad? Just want to check before I go stock up later, because I don't know if they come in singles or packs at Petco.


Rodentpro says 9mos. But I imagine its how they are packaged. Vacuum sealed will obviously last longer than a rat in a plastic bag, ya know? I think the frozens from PETCO have a use by date, but I could be wrong...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

It's pretty simple. What I do is plop 'em in warm water (or even lukewarm. NOT hot, because then you can get explodo-rats) for as long as it takes to soften up completely. _And serve!!_ If you want, you can dry them off, but it's not necessary. I just like to. 

If you have a picky eater, in addition you can try sticking the (thawed) feeder directly below a heat lamp for 2-5 minutes to give it the illusion of normal body temperature.

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

Here is what I do, it is mess and smell free and have never had one burst on me at all.

I lay them out in my snake room for a few hours and let them thaw completely, once they are thawed and dry.  I blow dry them for a few minutes until they are warm to the touch.  This has worked best for me.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (01-13-2017),Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Homegrownscales

When I fed ft I left them out over night then blew dry them for maybe 5 min. Works like a charm. Keep in mind that if you thaw in tap water do not use the hottest water you can get out of the tap. This can cook the rat and cause regurges and serious issues for the snake. Microwaving also never thaw with one of those. Bad bad bad all around. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------

Vinny 4 (02-29-2012)

----------


## Renigaed

Lol I know this is old, but have you tried putting the rodent in a ziplock bag and then defrosting and heating in water?
That's the way I do it, and the rodent doesn't get wet.

----------


## Sauzo

Guess I'll chime in on this resurrected thread. I just throw all my feeders into zip lock bags too and toss them in warm water for about 4-5 hours for the big guys. I just pick out the smaller ones after a couple hours and see how they feel. And about every hour I just refresh the water with warm water again.

----------


## BWB

I defrost the same as above - Ziploc bag in hot water and my snakes all seem to be fine with it (even my ball is still eating, unlike last year's 5 month fast - hopefully she keeps with her current appetite!). Sometimes the rat gets wet but no big deal, just time for a new bag. My Rainbow is a crazy eater, just about rips it off the tongs. He is very still, then WHAM, he nails it and get out of the way. My little carpet  is more of a lady but still never refuses a meal.

----------


## Renigaed

I'm aware it's pretty late, but in my opinion, the safest way to dethaw rodents is to start by putting the rodent in a ziplock bag, then pressing out all the air. Then submerge the bag in a bowl of Luke warm tap water for 40 minutes. The reason you don't want to start with hot water is because it can cause bacteria to grow fairly quickly and it won't heat the rodent up evenly. You also risk the center of the rodent still being frozen which is very dangerous for a snake. When I'm done with Luke warm water I replace that water with warmer water between 100-120 degrees (I check this with a laser food thermometer) and I'll typically leave the rodent in there until the water cools to 95 and then I replace the water one more time with the hot water. This should bring your rodent to approximately 95-100 degrees which is about the heat of a live rodent. Good luck!

----------


## Aerries

lol I don't even do any of this, I let my rats thaw out over the cage to pre scent the cage, next to the heat lamp, never fails (obviously it can vary for everyone) but I have all three BPs out and about hunting sniffing the tops of the enclosure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

I just take them out of the freezer the night before feed night and stick them in the fridge (in a baggie of course). Then about 10 min before feeding I soak it in hot water (at 110*F) also still in the bag (mine will not eat soggy rats). This way the rat is about 102-105*F when it's offered. No mess, minimal smell, and easy clean up. I have a pyrex measuring cup that I use exclusively for the snake.

oops, didn't see the original post date! Hope op has it figured out by now  :ROFL: lol

----------

Kerimac (04-30-2020)

----------

